# Trump Blasts Pence For Not Overturning The Election



## FJB (Feb 5, 2022)

Although I've grown tired of talking about the 2020 election for the most part, I have a real difficult time believing that Pence didn't have any power to say anything about it if he truly disagreed with the results.










						Trump blasts Pence for calling him ‘wrong,’ for suggesting VP could overturn election
					

Trump bashed his vice president ahead of the Capitol Hill riot for not having the “courage” to reject certified electors from Arizona, Georgia and Pennsylvania for then-President-elect Joe Biden.…




					nypost.com


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 5, 2022)

FJB said:


> Although I've grown tired of talking about the 2020 election for the most part, I *have a real difficult time believing that Pence didn't have any power* to say anything about it if he truly disagreed with the results.



Winner, winner Chicken Dinner!

Now Kamala Harris has that power!


----------



## I c h i g o (Feb 5, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Now Kamala Harris has that power!


If she was ever President, she would make it as a bad President. Even worse than Biden. JMO


----------



## aaronleland (Feb 5, 2022)

Even if he had the power to overturn the election (which he doesn't) I doubt he disagreed with the results.


----------



## Hellokitty (Feb 5, 2022)

FJB said:


> Although I've grown tired of talking about the 2020 election for the most part, I have a real difficult time believing that Pence didn't have any power to say anything about it if he truly disagreed with the results.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pence released statement was what set off the protest and enraged many in the crowd. The majority of people most likely knew they election wasn't going to change, but they were their to support the senators who were opposing the count without a fair investigation of the last minute forced through mail-in votes in the states where counting was stopped and watchers were forced out. 
People just watch 3 years of the Russia investigation which republicans like Mitch justified and it turned out to be a hoax. In the last 2 years people have watched the scamdemic unfold with the ever changing "science" getting everything wrong. And after Afghanistan people will have little faith in the the FJB administration being transparent and honest about whatever happens in the Ukraine.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 5, 2022)

I c h i g o said:


> If she was ever President, she would make it as a bad President. Even worse than Biden. JMO


VP Harris has more power than the President
She can overturn an election


----------



## I c h i g o (Feb 5, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> VP Harris has more power than the President
> She can overturn an election


Yes, that is true! I was just saying that if Harris was to ever become President, due to Biden's poor mental health, she would ruin the country even more. My comment wasn't about her overturning an election.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 5, 2022)

So what is it Republicans?

Do you support Trump in his claims that his Vice President could overturn states Electoral Votes?
If you do, then you agree that VP Harris now has that power

If you claim Harris does not have that power, then you must admit that Trump sent a mob against the Capitol on false pretenses


----------



## task0778 (Feb 5, 2022)

FJB said:


> Although I've grown tired of talking about the 2020 election for the most part, I have a real difficult time believing that Pence didn't have any power to say anything about it if he truly disagreed with the results.



To be honest, I think whatever Pence thought about the election results is immaterial.  First of all, I highly doubt that one man, even the VPOTUS has the power to overturn the election results of any election.  It better not be possible, otherwise we could be living in a future dictatorship.

Second, Pence can say whatever he wants, but doing anything about it requires more than allegations.  You gotta have sufficient, verifiable proof that will stand up in court as admissible evidence before you arbitrarily overturn an election.  That's some serious shit there folks, you gotta have ironclad and undeniable proof and so far that has not been shown to exist.  There is evidence of fraud, no doubt about that IMHO, but as yet no one has proved that the election was stolen.  Nobody.  And that is probably the main reason why Pence did what he did.  I believe that Mike Pence is/was an honorable man who did the right thing for his country.  And if Trump doesn't like it then that's too fucking bad.

So, let's have the state legislatures around the country do what they can to tighten up our election laws in an effort to address as many of the allegations as possible.  It may not be as easy as it was in 2020, tough shit.  Nobody's vote is being suppressed, that is a crock of bullshit.  Election integrity is of primary importance; as a country we goota believe the right people were properly elected, and right now that is not the case for quite a few people out there.


----------



## Oddball (Feb 5, 2022)

FJB said:


> Although I've grown tired of talking about the 2020 election for the most part, I have a real difficult time believing that Pence didn't have any power to say anything about it if he truly disagreed with the results.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Except that nobody asked Pence to overturn the election...The assertion right there is The Big Lie.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 5, 2022)

task0778 said:


> Election integrity is of primary importance; as a country we goota believe the right people were properly elected, and right now that is not the case for quite a few people out there.



The problem is that we have Crybaby Losers who can’t admit they lost
So, they create a lie that the election was really stolen

Our country has no obligation to pander to Crybaby Losers


----------



## Oddball (Feb 5, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> The problem is that we have Crybaby Losers who can’t admit they lost
> So, they create a lie that the election was really stolen
> 
> Our country has no obligation to pander to Crybaby Losers


----------



## I c h i g o (Feb 5, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> So what is it Republicans?
> 
> Do you support Trump in his claims that his Vice President could overturn states Electoral Votes?
> If you do, then you agree that VP Harris now has that power
> ...



All I know that there was election fraud in Detroit, Michigan (as well, in a few other places in 2020). Pence should have made it clear back then. But maybe Pence had enough of Trump and decided to backstab him toward the end of their terms. 

Yes, I voted for Trump in 2016. Not because, he is a Republican. Because, I was sick and tired of both parties acting like they're "holier than thou". GW Bush was a Republican, but I didn't think he was a great President. Not even a good one.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 5, 2022)

I c h i g o said:


> All I know that there was election fraud in Detroit, Michigan (as well, in a few other places in 2020). Pence should have made it clear back then. But maybe Pence had enough of Trump and decided to backstab him toward the end of their terms.
> 
> Yes, I voted for Trump in 2016. Not because, he is a Republican. Because, I was sick and tired of both parties acting like they're "holier than thou". GW Bush was a Republican, but I didn't think he was a great President. Not even a good one.


If there was fraud anywhere, the courts would have addressed your challenges

The courts not only rejected claims of fraud as baseless, but censured attorneys who raised baseless claims


----------



## Jets (Feb 5, 2022)

The former POTUS is clueless if he thinks a VP can arbitrarily reject certified electors.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 5, 2022)

Jets said:


> The former POTUS is clueless if he thinks a VP can arbitrarily reject certified electors.


His followers are clueless if they believe what he tells them


----------



## Donald H (Feb 5, 2022)

FJB said:


> Although I've grown tired of talking about the 2020 election for the most part, I have a real difficult time believing that Pence didn't have any power to say anything about it if he truly disagreed with the results.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually there has been a rational analysis done on Pence's ability to do what Trump asked, and it seems that Pence could have done something.

But that would have depended on Trump's ability to make the US congress believe his claims. Had he been able to do that, America's democracy would have been taken down and the president would have the power to keep it down. 

If you think it out, the Scotus wouldn't have been capable of interfering if they too became believers in Trump.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Feb 5, 2022)

FJB said:


> Although I've grown tired of talking about the 2020 election for the most part, I have a real difficult time believing that Pence didn't have any power to say anything about it if he truly disagreed with the results.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can you point to the part of the Constitution that you thinks gives him the power to overturn the results sent to Congress by the states?


----------



## Donald H (Feb 5, 2022)

Jets said:


> The former POTUS is clueless if he thinks a VP can arbitrarily reject certified electors.


You're missing the point. If the phony electors had been able to get in, the possibility exists of them being chosen as the legitimate electors. The Republican members were indoctrinated and ready.


----------



## Donald H (Feb 5, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> Can you point to the part of the Constitution that you thinks gives him the power to overturn the results sent to Congress by the states?


Baloney on the Constitution. In fact, the Constitution provides the power to uphold the rightfully elected president. And the Republican party understood that had to be Trump.

Next time the danger is multiplied through several different means that negate any constitutional power.


----------



## task0778 (Feb 5, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> Can you point to the part of the Constitution that you thinks gives him the power to overturn the results sent to Congress by the states?



FYI, I think the reference is the 1887 Electors Count Act, which is currently being considered for a few changes.  Trump thought that legislation gave Pence the power to object to certain electors in his role as President of the Senate.  Which is BS I think, but that is being clarified by a bipartisan group of senators.  At least I hope so.  It should not be possible for anybody to overturn the results of an election except for the states themselves.  Not even the US Congress.  

That said, should we consider moving election day back a month to October?  If there are allegations of fraud or wrong-doing then it oughta be investigated with enough time to discern if there's anything to it.  In any case, we oughta be taking whatever steps are necessary to prevent fraud and build more trust in our election systems.  If that makes it more difficult to vote, so be it.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 5, 2022)

task0778 said:


> FYI, I think the reference is the 1887 Electors Count Act, which is currently being considered for a few changes.  Trump thought that legislation gave Pence the power to object to certain electors in his role as President of the Senate.  Which is BS I think, but that is being clarified by a bipartisan group of senators.  At least I hope so.  It should not be possible for anybody to overturn the results of an election except for the states themselves.  Not even the US Congress.
> 
> That said, should we consider moving election day back a month to October?  If there are allegations of fraud or wrong-doing then it oughta be investigated with enough time to discern if there's anything to it.  In any case, we oughta be taking whatever steps are necessary to prevent fraud and build more trust in our election systems.  If that makes it more difficult to vote, so be it.


There was plenty of time to do recounts, audits, fraud investigations and court challenges

All were found to be merit less 

More time would not change anything


----------



## FJB (Feb 5, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> Can you point to the part of the Constitution that you thinks gives him the power to overturn the results sent to Congress by the states?





The freedom of speech? Also, may I just say that the people who believe that Biden legitimately won this election are mocking Trump more than they were before if they actually believe he could lose to that Dementia patient.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Feb 5, 2022)

FJB said:


> Also, may I just say that the people who believe that Biden legitimately won this election are mocking Trump more than they were before if they actually believe he could lose to that Dementia patient.



I like that.  I can know that Biden won and mock Trump and his followers all at the same time.

Win/win for me.   Sucks to be you.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Feb 5, 2022)

task0778 said:


> If there are allegations of fraud or wrong-doing then it oughta be investigated with enough time to discern if there's anything to it.



We did that without needing to move anything.



task0778 said:


> In any case, we oughta be taking whatever steps are necessary to prevent fraud and build more trust in our election systems.



We already have the steps that are necessary to prevent most fraud, that is why the very right leaning Heritage Foundation of Proven Election/Voting fraud contains less than 1 incident per 5 million votes cast.  The only reason there is a lack of trust is because you were told not to trust it if your guy did not win.   Had the election went the other way there would not be a thread on this forum about the topic


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 5, 2022)

FJB said:


> The freedom of speech? Also, may I just say that the people who believe that Biden legitimately won this election are mocking Trump more than they were before if they actually believe he could lose to that Dementia patient.


Freedom of Speech allows Pence to overturn the states?

You are more dim witted than I had thought


----------



## FJB (Feb 5, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> I like that.  I can know that Biden won and mock Trump and his followers all at the same time.
> 
> Win/win for me.   Sucks to be you.




Actually I beg to disagree with you. I think it more sucks to be you because of your TDS and that most people on here like and agree with me than you.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Feb 5, 2022)

FJB said:


> Actually I beg to disagree with you. I think it more sucks to be you because of your TDS and that most people on here like and agree with me than you.



Which just shows how much it sucks to be you, you care what people on an internet forum think of you.  Those of us with friends in real life do not worry about such things.


----------



## FJB (Feb 5, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> Which just shows how much it sucks to be you, you care what people on an internet forum think of you.  Those of us with friends in real life do not worry about such things.





True, I'm just stating the facts.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Feb 5, 2022)

FJB said:


> True, I'm just stating the facts.



Yes, you were correct.  People on here like you more because you agree with them more.   This seems to be important to you.   I am glad you found such a place.


----------



## task0778 (Feb 5, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> We did that without needing to move anything.



Move?  Move what?




Golfing Gator said:


> We already have the steps that are necessary to prevent most fraud, that is why the very right leaning Heritage Foundation of Proven Election/Voting fraud contains less than 1 incident per 5 million votes cast. *The only reason there is a lack of trust is because you were told not to trust it if your guy did not win. *Had the election went the other way there would not be a thread on this forum about the topic



The Heritage Foundation can only track cases were somebody got prosecuted.  If you want to claim that was all the fraud there was, be my guest.  I think that is awfully naive, proof is pretty hard to come by so we don't see many cases in the news.  

About that lack of trust:  Bullshit.  I don't need to be told what to trust and what not to.  When I see upwards of 1,000 allegations of wrong-doing or statistical anomalies that border of the impossible and reports of all sorts of extraordinary happenings, it begins to raise doubts.  Not just me but damn near half the country.  

Maybe if the election had gone the other way there wouldn't have been a thread on this topic because the Left wouldn't have had approx 1,000 allegations of wrong-doing.  Most of which were in high-population areas that went to Biden.  You think it's likely that Repubs in those areas would've been able to accomplish any skullduggery?  I do recall the Left bitched about Russian collusion for a very long time and even had a special counsel investigation that lasted 2 years and found NOTHING relative to the election.  So don't be giving any crap about it woulda been different if Trump had won.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Feb 5, 2022)

task0778 said:


> Move? Move what?



The date of voting



task0778 said:


> The Heritage Foundation can only track cases were somebody got prosecuted. If you want to claim that was all the fraud there was, be my guest. I think that is awfully naive, proof is pretty hard to come by so we don't see many cases in the news.



I am more than happy to admit the number is 100 times more than they have in their database. So, now we are talking about 100 out every 5 million votes cast.  Still a damn good system. 



task0778 said:


> About that lack of trust: Bullshit. I don't need to be told what to trust and what not to. When I see upwards of 1,000 allegations of wrong-doing or statistical anomalies that border of the impossible and reports of all sorts of extraordinary happenings, it begins to raise doubts.



Most of these "statistical anomalies" are not really anomalies and they happen every election.  Just nobody points them out most of the time so it sounds legit when they are. 



task0778 said:


> So don't be giving any crap about it woulda been different if Trump had won.



Would you be calling for the same things you are now had Trump won?  I say the answer is no


----------



## task0778 (Feb 5, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> Would you be calling for the same things you are now had Trump won? I say the answer is no



If half the people were doubting the integrity of the election, yes I would.  It bothers me that people like you don't seem to give a rat's ass about the doubts that so many others have about that election.  Fuck 'em, they're just sore losers cuz Trump is a sore loser and they don't have the brains to realize they're being led down the primrose path.  Well thank you for the insult; I'm sure you know there are probably a lot of people who think you believe everything you hear from the democrats and their collaborators in the MSM is God's holy truth.  Are you insulted, or maybe you just don't care what half the country thinks.  Yeah, that's the attitude to unify us, right?

You don't give a fuck because your guy won.  No problem, nothing to see here, let's get on with our agenda.  All this time, and nobody can prove anything about the election results.  I say fuck it, it's time to move on, Biden is the president and that is not going to change whether he was really the winner or not.  BUT - with so many people that think the election was stolen, it behooves us to enact whatever new rules and laws are necessary to make sure those allegations are checked out and if possible fixed so it doesn't happen again.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Feb 5, 2022)

task0778 said:


> I would. It bothers me that people like you don't seem to give a rat's ass about the doubts that so many others have about that election



To be honest I really do not.  Just like I do not care about those folks that think the earth is flat. 



task0778 said:


> You don't give a fuck because your guy won. No problem, nothing to see here, let's get on with our agenda.



Here is my "guy".  Trust me they did not win.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Feb 5, 2022)

task0778 said:


> f half the people were doubting the integrity of the election, yes I would. It bothers me that people like you don't seem to give a rat's ass about the doubts that so many others have about that election.



Let me ask you, have you looked into the "anomalies' for yourself to see if they are valid?  Have you done your own research to see if that you are being old is correct? 

I have posted this before, and so far not one single person that thinks the election was stolen has ever done anything like this.

After the election I was open to the idea of fraud, and still would be if anyone could show me some actual evidence.

Since I was open to the idea I watched some of the early hearings on the election and possible theft.

The one held at the hotel in Michigan by the Michigan senate started with a Dem senator asking if the witnesses would be sworn in, she was told she was out of order and it was not necessary.

Then I watched Rudy say that more ballots were mailed back in Pa than were mailed out. I thought, wow that is a smoking gun. Then I did my own research and it took less than 5 min to find out he lied.

Then I watched the hearings in Ga, where they has real life data analyst (my profession by the way). He talked about statistical anomalies. He said that an individual precinct going more than 75% for one candidate was rare and that a precinct going more than 90% for one candidate was a sure sign of fraud. This sounded pretty compelling so I did my own research. I looked at the 2016 results for Atlanta, Salt Lake City and Austin Tx. What I found was that not only is one precinct going 90% for one candidate not proof of fraud, it is pretty common, for candidates from both parties. So, this guy was either really bad at his job or he lied.

And then I watched the first Az hearings, and they put up a guy they called an "expert mathematician", he used a lot of words but did not really say anything except a few lies about population growth and voter numbers. I did the math and he was wrong. Imagine my shock when I found this same guy's profile on LinkedIn and found out he was not a mathematician, that he had not training nor education is math or analytics. Turns out he is a financial planner that loves conspiracy theories. I am not sure if the Repubs in Az were dishonest or incompetent and did not check his credentials.


----------



## task0778 (Feb 5, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> To be honest I really do not.  Just like I do not care about those folks that think the earth is flat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Okay, not you.  Let me amend what I said:


task0778 said:
It bothers me that people on the Left don't seem to give a rat's ass about the doubts that so many others have about that election


task0778 said:
The Left doesn't give a fuck because our guy won. No problem, nothing to see here, let's get on with our agenda.


But then you said this:

_To be honest I really do not.  Just like I do not care about those folks that think the earth is flat._

Tell you what dude, I think there was a far greater likelihood that fraud occurred in the 2020 election than the Earth being flat.  It's like you are totally dismissing any possibility of that and those who harbor doubts are mindless fools.  And ridiculing them too.  And the hate goes on and grows.  Congrats, you are a part of that.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Feb 5, 2022)

task0778 said:


> Tell you what dude, I think there was a far greater likelihood that fraud occurred in the 2020 election than the Earth being flat. It's like you are totally dismissing any possibility of that and those who harbor doubts are mindless fools. And ridiculing them too. And the hate goes on and grows. Congrats, you are a part of that.



I am totally dismissing any possibility that the election was stolen.  I had an open mind at the beginning, but the total and complete lack of any actual evidence has led me to my current view.    

But I am also open to any evidence anyone can bring me.


----------



## task0778 (Feb 5, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> I am totally dismissing any possibility that the election was stolen.  I had an open mind at the beginning, but the total and complete lack of any actual evidence has led me to my current view.
> 
> But I am also open to any evidence anyone can bring me.



I am not talking about whether or not the election was stolen, maybe it was and maybe it wasn't.  What I am talking about is the possibility of election fraud, which I think is possible if not likely.  I see it as a problem when so many question the honesty of our elections:

_America's faith in the integrity of the election system remains shaken by the events of Jan. 6, with only 20% of the public saying it's very confident about the system, a new ABC/Ipsos poll finds. This is a significant drop from 37% in an ABC News/Washington Post poll conducted in the days after the insurrection last year.

The lack of strong confidence in the country's ability to conduct an honest election crosses partisan lines. Among Democrats, whose party leaders have been struggling to legislatively protect what they believe to be deteriorating voting rights across the country, 30% say they are very confident in the U.S. election systems overall. Regarding independents, only 1 in 5 consider themselves "very confident" in the nation's elections.









						Americans' faith in election integrity drops: POLL
					

Only 20% of the public says it's very confident in the country's elections.




					abcnews.go.com
				



_

How something like this does not bother the Left is disturbing.  It's like everybody who questions the election system are a bunch of idiots and we don't give a damn what you think.  Not surprisingly, they feel the same way about the Left.  And here we are, not trusting each other and doing little or nothing about it except to bitch about the efforts to increase the integrity of our elections.


----------



## BWK (Feb 5, 2022)

FJB said:


> Although I've grown tired of talking about the 2020 election for the most part, I have a real difficult time believing that Pence didn't have any power to say anything about it if he truly disagreed with the results.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope, no power.

 And if you were tired, you wouldn't be posting and denying who were the real criminals in the plots to try and steal this election. 
You are tired of being on the wrong side of this argument.


----------



## BWK (Feb 5, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> I am totally dismissing any possibility that the election was stolen.  I had an open mind at the beginning, but the total and complete lack of any actual evidence has led me to my current view.
> 
> But I am also open to any evidence anyone can bring me.


Ain't going to happen. Everything is invented from here on out. This is what desperation looks like for them now.


----------



## BWK (Feb 5, 2022)

task0778 said:


> I am not talking about whether or not the election was stolen, maybe it was and maybe it wasn't.  What I am talking about is the possibility of election fraud, which I think is possible if not likely.  I see it as a problem when so many question the honesty of our elections:
> 
> _America's faith in the integrity of the election system remains shaken by the events of Jan. 6, with only 20% of the public saying it's very confident about the system, a new ABC/Ipsos poll finds. This is a significant drop from 37% in an ABC News/Washington Post poll conducted in the days after the insurrection last year.
> 
> ...


It's a mental disease to question an election which had no evidence of fraud. People by nature do not like to lose. But everything points to that loss logically. There is nothing at all mysterious about Biden's win.


----------



## BWK (Feb 5, 2022)

Donald H said:


> Baloney on the Constitution. In fact, the Constitution provides the power to uphold the rightfully elected president. And the Republican party understood that had to be Trump.
> 
> Next time the danger is multiplied through several different means that negate any constitutional power.


The Republican party is wrong, and if you are going to call out the Constitution, you are wrong. See how easy that was?


----------



## BWK (Feb 5, 2022)

Donald H said:


> You're missing the point. If the phony electors had been able to get in, the possibility exists of them being chosen as the legitimate electors. The Republican members were indoctrinated and ready.


Why would you allow phony electors? There is only one possible answer. To cheat.


----------



## BWK (Feb 5, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> Can you point to the part of the Constitution that you thinks gives him the power to overturn the results sent to Congress by the states?


No, he can't.


----------



## BWK (Feb 5, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> His followers are clueless if they believe what he tells them


It's called a cult. It's a mental disease.


----------



## BWK (Feb 5, 2022)

I c h i g o said:


> All I know that there was election fraud in Detroit, Michigan (as well, in a few other places in 2020). Pence should have made it clear back then. But maybe Pence had enough of Trump and decided to backstab him toward the end of their terms.
> 
> Yes, I voted for Trump in 2016. Not because, he is a Republican. Because, I was sick and tired of both parties acting like they're "holier than thou". GW Bush was a Republican, but I didn't think he was a great President. Not even a good one.


How do you know? If you know, you have to be in possession of concrete evidence. What is it?


----------



## BWK (Feb 5, 2022)

Oddball said:


>


She actually had more votes than Trump, and the poll closings were the reason she lost.


----------



## BWK (Feb 5, 2022)

task0778 said:


> To be honest, I think whatever Pence thought about the election results is immaterial.  First of all, I highly doubt that one man, even the VPOTUS has the power to overturn the election results of any election.  It better not be possible, otherwise we could be living in a future dictatorship.
> 
> Second, Pence can say whatever he wants, but doing anything about it requires more than allegations.  You gotta have sufficient, verifiable proof that will stand up in court as admissible evidence before you arbitrarily overturn an election.  That's some serious shit there folks, you gotta have ironclad and undeniable proof and so far that has not been shown to exist.  There is evidence of fraud, no doubt about that IMHO, but as yet no one has proved that the election was stolen.  Nobody.  And that is probably the main reason why Pence did what he did.  I believe that Mike Pence is/was an honorable man who did the right thing for his country.  And if Trump doesn't like it then that's too fucking bad.
> 
> So, let's have the state legislatures around the country do what they can to tighten up our election laws in an effort to address as many of the allegations as possible.  It may not be as easy as it was in 2020, tough shit.  Nobody's vote is being suppressed, that is a crock of bullshit.  Election integrity is of primary importance; as a country we goota believe the right people were properly elected, and right now that is not the case for quite a few people out there.


Why would you need to tighten up our election laws, when we had an air tight election? These 400 voter suppression bills that Republicans set forth will only suppress not help.


----------



## BWK (Feb 5, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> So what is it Republicans?
> 
> Do you support Trump in his claims that his Vice President could overturn states Electoral Votes?
> If you do, then you agree that VP Harris now has that power
> ...


I don't think they are capable of answering.


----------



## FJB (Feb 5, 2022)

BWK said:


> She actually had more votes than Trump, and the poll closings were the reason she lost.




You seriously need to get a life and soon dude.


----------



## BWK (Feb 5, 2022)

Hellokitty said:


> Pence released statement was what set off the protest and enraged many in the crowd. The majority of people most likely knew they election wasn't going to change, but they were their to support the senators who were opposing the count without a fair investigation of the last minute forced through mail-in votes in the states where counting was stopped and watchers were forced out.
> People just watch 3 years of the Russia investigation which republicans like Mitch justified and it turned out to be a hoax. In the last 2 years people have watched the scamdemic unfold with the ever changing "science" getting everything wrong. And after Afghanistan people will have little faith in the the FJB administration being transparent and honest about whatever happens in the Ukraine.


The Russian investigation was no hoax;  Russiagate Was Not a Hoax


----------



## BWK (Feb 5, 2022)

FJB said:


> You seriously need to get a life and soon dude.


I did. I just revealed the truth about what you weren't interested in reading.


----------



## BWK (Feb 5, 2022)

I c h i g o said:


> If she was ever President, she would make it as a bad President. Even worse than Biden. JMO


Here's where the jobs are — in one chart  Even worse than Biden?


----------



## I c h i g o (Feb 5, 2022)

There are numerous sources (if you even bother to look) that you may find about how Detroit was one of many Democrat cities that overturned the 2021 Presidential Election results. 

I am sure you a smart guy, do your research.


----------



## BWK (Feb 5, 2022)

I c h i g o said:


> There are numerous sources (if you even bother to look) that you may find about how Detroit was one of many Democrat cities that overturned the 2021 Presidential Election results.
> 
> I am sure you a smart guy, do your research.


14 months later, and you haven't produced them? What makes you think I'm going to?     😂    🤪  You are posting nonsense.


----------



## Donald H (Feb 5, 2022)

BWK said:


> The Republican party is wrong, and if you are going to call out the Constitution, you are wrong. See how easy that was?


You're so smwart!


----------



## BWK (Feb 5, 2022)

Donald H said:


> You're so smwart!


No, we just know you hate America if you'd rather shit on the Constitution. That would be you.


----------



## surada (Feb 6, 2022)

Oddball said:


> Except that nobody asked Pence to overturn the election...The assertion right there is The Big Lie.


Trump made it clear that he blames pence.


----------



## Oddball (Feb 6, 2022)

surada said:


> Trump made it clear that he blames pence.


Irrelevant to the point made,


----------



## surada (Feb 6, 2022)

It's just another Trump lie.


----------



## Maxnovax (Feb 6, 2022)

So much evidence trump won.. we don’t live in reality anymore


----------



## BWK (Feb 6, 2022)

Maxnovax said:


> So much evidence trump won.. we don’t live in reality anymore


We know you don't.


----------



## BWK (Feb 6, 2022)

Oddball said:


> Irrelevant to the point made,


They tried to use fake electors to get Pence to stop the confirmation of Biden. 

*Why did Team Trump do this?*​*The fake electors in these states were pawns in a bigger plan -- which Trump supported in public and private -- to overturn the results of the 2020 election and steal a second term.
Their plan was to have then-Vice President Mike Pence throw out Biden's authentic electors and replace them with the GOP electors on January 6, while he presided over the joint session of Congress to count the electoral votes. Pence refused to go along with the plan, saying that it violated the Constitution. A bipartisan array of legal scholars agreed with Pence's reasoning.
Trump allies involved in the scheme have denied wrongdoing. Some have said they did this to preserve all potential legal options for their candidate, no matter how unlikely they were to win.*


----------



## The Republicans (Feb 6, 2022)

I don’t think that Pence didn’t do anything wrong and do not deserve this.


----------



## The Republicans (Feb 6, 2022)

Ok, you have a president who says that we respect the law and order but yet we are blasting Pence for something that we wish to happen? Which side are you on ? I could give a damn about this steal or etc because it’s over. Today’s February 6 2022. For the people who blame pence. You are acting like the democrats


----------



## task0778 (Feb 8, 2022)

Simple question:  how would you like it if Kamala Harris unilaterally throws out the 2024 election results when the Repubs win it?  Do you think that should be legal?  If not, why should she be denied the same power as Pence?  You don't think the democrats can conjure up as many unproven allegations as we saw in 2020?  

Bottom line, should one person, even the VPOTUS have that kind of power?  My answer:  Fuck No.


----------



## JimH52 (Feb 17, 2022)

Mike Pence Is Coming Out Ahead Of Donald Trump In A Surprising New Poll - The List
					

Here's what Mike Pence had to say.




					www.thelist.com
				




In other words...72% say trump is a Liar.


----------



## Mac1958 (Feb 17, 2022)

JimH52 said:


> Mike Pence Is Coming Out Ahead Of Donald Trump In A Surprising New Poll - The List
> 
> 
> Here's what Mike Pence had to say.
> ...


Who knows how many of these people really believe all this bullshit.


----------



## FA_Q2 (Feb 17, 2022)

That is rather sad.

This should be over 90% without breaking a sweat.  At least it is a clear and large majority.  

However, that even falls short of the popularity required to pass an amendment.


----------



## Papageorgio (Feb 17, 2022)

JimH52 said:


> Mike Pence Is Coming Out Ahead Of Donald Trump In A Surprising New Poll - The List
> 
> 
> Here's what Mike Pence had to say.
> ...


Pence had no other choice but to certify the election. The law and the Constitution provides the Vice President to oversee the certification, not to change the outcome. Pence did what he was legally required to do.


----------



## jbrownson0831 (Feb 17, 2022)

JimH52 said:


> Mike Pence Is Coming Out Ahead Of Donald Trump In A Surprising New Poll - The List
> 
> 
> Here's what Mike Pence had to say.
> ...


72% of idiot Dimmers is like 2% of people with brains.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Feb 17, 2022)

JimH52 said:


> Mike Pence Is Coming Out Ahead Of Donald Trump In A Surprising New Poll - The List
> 
> 
> Here's what Mike Pence had to say.
> ...


you obsessed fucks just can't get over it.  Sucks to be you.


----------



## Aldo Raine (Feb 17, 2022)

JimH52 said:


> Mike Pence Is Coming Out Ahead Of Donald Trump In A Surprising New Poll - The List
> 
> 
> Here's what Mike Pence had to say.
> ...



Wait for it "Very Fake News" can't you hear it already?
MAGA


----------



## JimH52 (Feb 17, 2022)

Mac1958 said:


> Who knows how many of these people really believe all this bullshit.


So you say Comrade.


----------



## JimH52 (Feb 17, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> you obsessed fucks just can't get over it.  Sucks to be you.


Biden won....trump lost...get over it.


----------



## JimH52 (Feb 17, 2022)

Aldo Raine said:


> Wait for it "Very Fake News" can't you hear it already?
> MAGA


These people are wallowing in trump's feces....


----------



## jbrownson0831 (Feb 17, 2022)

JimH52 said:


> These people are wallowing in trump's feces....


...Trumpy love how sweet....


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Feb 17, 2022)

JimH52 said:


> These people are wallowing in trump's feces....


Wow!  How long did it take you to think up that zinger?

BTW, I just told the adults in your houshold that you're playing with the computer again.  Time to put on your jammies and head for bed.  Don't forget to say your prayers.


----------



## JLW (Feb 17, 2022)

FA_Q2 said:


> That is rather sad.
> 
> This should be over 90% without breaking a sweat.  At least it is a clear and large majority.
> 
> However, that even falls short of the popularity required to pass an amendment.


This is true. The Constitution spells out the duties of the Vice-President. There is no question whatsoever what the responsibilities  of the VP are in certifying the vote.

The bottom line is taking a poll over a fact like a VP's constitution role in certifying an election is like taking a poll on whether the sky is blue.


----------



## JimH52 (Feb 17, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Wow!  How long did it take you to think up that zinger?
> 
> BTW, I just told the adults in your houshold that you're playing with the computer again.  Time to put on your jammies and head for bed.  Don't forget to say your prayers.


How long did it take you to think that one up?


----------



## jbrownson0831 (Feb 17, 2022)

JimH52 said:


> How long did it take you to think that one up?


Plus remember, you can't be out in the light.....


----------



## Lisa558 (Feb 17, 2022)

Except nobody ever asked him to overturn it.


----------



## The Original Tree (Feb 17, 2022)

JimH52 said:


> Mike Pence Is Coming Out Ahead Of Donald Trump In A Surprising New Poll - The List
> 
> 
> Here's what Mike Pence had to say.
> ...


*Biden had no right to overturn the election and attack our Democracy.

Don’t you have a President to spy on or some fake Russian Collusion to pay for?

Perhaps you are too busy shaving Xi’s balls.*


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Feb 17, 2022)

JimH52 said:


> How long did it take you to think that one up?


Wow.  Nothing original in that (and I use the word loosely) brain. 

Not surprised.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 17, 2022)

JimH52 said:


> Mike Pence Is Coming Out Ahead Of Donald Trump In A Surprising New Poll - The List
> 
> 
> Here's what Mike Pence had to say.
> ...


thelist is my go to web site every 1,000 years.


----------



## whitehall (Feb 17, 2022)

"In other words"? What other words? When you use the term "overturn an election" you already know the answer. Nobody wants to overturn an election and the crooked pollsters know it. If the poll asked about treasonous propaganda, fraudulent voting and rigged paper ballots you might have gotten a different answer.


----------



## JimH52 (Feb 17, 2022)

Lisa558 said:


> Except nobody ever asked him to overturn it.


DO YOU LIVE ON MARS!


PLEASE STOP LYING....IT WILL SEND YOU TO HELL!


----------



## Hugo Furst (Feb 17, 2022)

JimH52 said:


> Mike Pence Is Coming Out Ahead Of Donald Trump In A Surprising New Poll - The List
> 
> 
> Here's what Mike Pence had to say.
> ...


I wonder how many threads have been started on this topic over the last 13 months?

Have you ever considered turning off your computer and GETTING A LIFE?


----------



## Burgermeister (Feb 17, 2022)

If there was a way to interpret the VP's role in the certification process to be that he can refuse to certify an election or reject electoral votes, it would never be a Republican who would act on it. I can imagine a Democrat doing it, but it was never going to happen with Pence.


----------



## jbrownson0831 (Feb 17, 2022)

JimH52 said:


> DO YOU LIVE ON MARS!
> 
> 
> PLEASE STOP LYING....IT WILL SEND YOU TO HELL!


No, we don't.....but I hear Musk has a spare ticket for you.....


----------



## two_iron (Feb 17, 2022)

Speaking of liars..... didn't your stuttering shit clown tell us Russia was going to invade Ukraine on Weds?

I think it's Thurs now.... let me double check..... yeah it IS Thurs....WTF?

Your pathetic ignorance makes Vladimir laugh.... so it's not completely wasted.


----------



## Lisa558 (Feb 17, 2022)

JimH52 said:


> DO YOU LIVE ON MARS!
> 
> 
> PLEASE STOP LYING....IT WILL SEND YOU TO HELL!


Nope. When did ANYONE, including the protestors, ask Pence to overturn the election? All we wanted was to delay certification until the evidence could be presented in a court. 

That’s what all the frustration was about on Jan 6.


----------



## FA_Q2 (Feb 17, 2022)

JLW said:


> This is true. The Constitution spells out the duties of the Vice-President. There is no question whatsoever what the responsibilities  of the VP are in certifying the vote.
> 
> The bottom line is taking a poll over a fact like a VP's constitution role in certifying an election is like taking a poll on whether the sky is blue.


It is even more telling as essentially they are claiming that the current administration should be capable of choosing what votes to count for their own election.

That is how authoritarians run 'elections' and why they always get 90%+


----------



## Lesh (Feb 17, 2022)

Papageorgio said:


> Pence had no other choice but to certify the election. The law and the Constitution provides the Vice President to oversee the certification, not to change the outcome. Pence did what he was legally required to do.


Unfortunately 28% of America are batshit crazy


----------



## colfax_m (Feb 17, 2022)

Lisa558 said:


> Nope. When did ANYONE, including the protestors, ask Pence to overturn the election? All we wanted was to delay certification until the evidence could be presented in a court.
> 
> That’s what all the frustration was about on Jan 6.


You’re whitewashing history.

Read the Eastman memo. They wanted Pence to chuck the certified electors from 6 states. Just toss them in the trash.


----------



## Lesh (Feb 17, 2022)

Lisa558 said:


> Nope. When did ANYONE, including the protestors, ask Pence to overturn the election? All we wanted was to delay certification until the evidence could be presented in a court.


He did NOT have that power


----------



## Flash (Feb 17, 2022)

JimH52 said:


> Mike Pence Is Coming Out Ahead Of Donald Trump In A Surprising New Poll - The List
> 
> 
> Here's what Mike Pence had to say.
> ...


Another stupid web poll with no credibility?

72% that responded to that poll are morons.

Pence could have called for an audit of the disputed Democrat filth controlled districts where the fraud occurred.

If there was no fraud then the Democrat filth had nothing to worry about.

But since there was no Congressional mandated audit then Pototahead is an illegitimate President and always will be.


----------



## Lesh (Feb 17, 2022)

Flash said:


> Pence could have called for an audit of the disputed Democrat filth controlled districts where the fraud occurred.


Flash is in that 28% of batshit crazies.

The VP has no authority to do any such thing


----------



## Mac-7 (Feb 17, 2022)

Mac1958 said:


> Who knows how many of these people really believe all this bullshit.


I agree that Pence could not overturn the election

but he didnt have to put his stamp of approval on it either

my all-time favorite college football coach once said “we’re gonna dance with the one who brung us here”

and for Pence that was the 75 million people who voted for trump

Pence should have abstained or refused to be there at all

biden would still be president and pence would still be respected by the only people who really count


----------



## Lesh (Feb 17, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


> Pence should have abstained or refused to be there at all


The President pro tem of the Senate would have done it then...and Pence would look like an ass forever


Mac-7 said:


> biden would still be president and pence would still be respected by the only people who really count


Yup


----------



## bendog (Feb 17, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


> I agree that Pence could not overturn the election
> 
> but he didnt have to put his stamp of approval on it either
> 
> ...


Why should any VP not perform his duties as President of the Senate?


----------



## Captain Caveman (Feb 17, 2022)

JimH52 said:


> Mike Pence Is Coming Out Ahead Of Donald Trump In A Surprising New Poll - The List
> 
> 
> Here's what Mike Pence had to say.
> ...


_"72% agree that Pence had no right to overturn 2020 election"_

And he didn't. Can I suggest you see a doctor, you suffer from Trump Derangement Syndrome, fucking badly. You need mental help.


----------



## Flash (Feb 17, 2022)

bendog said:


> Why should any VP not perform his duties as President of the Senate?


His duty on that day was to order an audit of the disputed Democrat controlled swing districts.

You know, like the districts where Trump was ahead and the Democrats shut down counting and reopened hours later with hundred of thousands ballots with nothing checked expect Joe Potatohead.

Districts where Republican observers were prevented from observing the counting.

An audit of the mail in and harvested ballots against actual voter registration rolls.

Shit like that.


----------



## Mac-7 (Feb 17, 2022)

bendog said:


> Why should any VP not perform his duties as President of the Senate?


For a tainted election?

because he loves America


----------



## Lesh (Feb 17, 2022)

Flash said:


> His duty on that day was to order an audit of the disputed Democrat controlled swing districts.


Nope. Not according to the Constitution


----------



## 22lcidw (Feb 17, 2022)

JimH52 said:


> These people are wallowing in trump's feces....


We are wallowing in the total ph uk ups that passes for our current leadership.


----------



## Flash (Feb 17, 2022)

Lesh said:


> Nope. Not according to the Constitution




The Constitution doesn't say jackshit about Congress being prevented from performing an audit.  In fact that is exactly what Congress did in 1876 in order to legitimize a close election.

You stupid uneducated Moon Bats don't know any more about the Constitution than you know about History, Economics, Biology, Climate Science or Ethics.


----------



## Lisa558 (Feb 17, 2022)

colfax_m said:


> You’re whitewashing history.
> 
> Read the Eastman memo. They wanted Pence to chuck the certified electors from 6 states. Just toss them in the trash.


Yes, due to the irregularities that occurred with this election, instead of just ramming through an illegitimate president, and wait until a court could rule on the fraud. Look at the price we are paying - disaster at every turn.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Feb 17, 2022)

JimH52 said:


> Mike Pence Is Coming Out Ahead Of Donald Trump In A Surprising New Poll - The List
> 
> 
> Here's what Mike Pence had to say.
> ...


Here come the USMB 28 percenters to drop truth.


----------



## Lesh (Feb 17, 2022)

Flash said:


> The Constitution doesn't say jackshit about Congress being prevented from performing an audit.


It SPECIFICALLY lays out the VPs duties in that process.

Open and count.

That's it


----------



## colfax_m (Feb 17, 2022)

Lisa558 said:


> Yes, due to the irregularities that occurred with this election, instead of just ramming through an illegitimate president. Look at the price we are paying - disaster at every turn.


It’s frightening that you think the party in power has the ability to declare an election null and void over alleged “irregularities”.

Truly, this is how democracies die.


----------



## Flash (Feb 17, 2022)

Lesh said:


> It SPECIFICALLY lays out the VPs duties in that process.
> 
> Open and count.
> 
> That's it




You dumb fuck.  There is nothing to prevent the Congress from doing an audit and Congress has done that before.  There is a precedent to do it.

Are you fucking stupid or what?

You idiot Moon Bats are dumber than a door knob.  No wonder you voted for Potatohead.


----------



## BlindBoo (Feb 17, 2022)

28% would blame the Ice berg if Captain Trump hit it.


----------



## jbrownson0831 (Feb 17, 2022)

BlindBoo said:


> 28% would blame the Ice berg if Captain Trump hit it.


No problem, Dimmer...according to you the iceberg already melted.


----------



## Papageorgio (Feb 17, 2022)

Lesh said:


> Unfortunately 28% of America are batshit crazy


Anyone that voted for Biden or Trump are batshit crazy. I can't imagine anyone sane voting for either of these guys.


----------



## Lesh (Feb 17, 2022)

Flash said:


> You dumb fuck.  There is nothing to prevent the Congress from doing an audit and Congress has done that before.  There is a precedent to do it.
> 
> Are you fucking stupid or what?
> 
> You idiot Moon Bats are dumber than a door knob.  No wonder you voted for Potatohead.


That would require objections from Representatives and Senators and an affirmative vote.

The VP has no role in that


----------



## dudmuck (Feb 17, 2022)

Lisa558 said:


> Yes, due to the irregularities that occurred with this election, instead of just ramming through an illegitimate president, and wait until a court could rule on the fraud. Look at the price we are paying - disaster at every turn.


the only "fraud" exists in right win media lies.

And Rudy's fake electors.


----------



## BlindBoo (Feb 17, 2022)

Lisa558 said:


> Yes, due to the irregularities that occurred with this election,



Each state's duly elected government all certified their vote to be valid and true.  No other authority was recognized as a duly elected government of any state, unlike the election of 1876.  No alternate slate of electors were accepted.


----------



## jbrownson0831 (Feb 17, 2022)

dudmuck said:


> the only "fraud" exists in right win media lies.
> 
> And Rudy's fake electors.


Its time for a jab and a nap for you Dimmer.....
...without the facediaper, stop sucking in all that CO2.


----------



## Lisa558 (Feb 17, 2022)

colfax_m said:


> It’s frightening that you think the party in power has the ability to declare an election null and void over alleged “irregularities”.
> 
> Truly, this is how democracies die.


Who would declare it null and void? Its just a delay to have our day in court, which was denied.

It’s frightening that you think it is OK to block Republican observers from seeing what was going on; halting the count in the middle of the night in five swing states, simultaneously, only to start up again with the results reversed; go around and harvest ballots from people so unengaged or uninformed that they didn’t even bother to vote; and on on and on.

Even now, when you know that Hillary paid to spy on the Trump campaign and came up with a Russia conspiracy hoax, you still are so determined to block - or at least refuse to explore - whom the people really wanted for president. To Dems and Marxists, the ends justify the means.


----------



## JimH52 (Feb 17, 2022)

This entire argument is just stupid.  trump was asserting that ONE MAN could overturn the vote of a majority of Americans.  This is right out  of the Mafia handbook.


----------



## Flash (Feb 17, 2022)

Lesh said:


> That would require objections from Representatives and Senators and an affirmative vote.
> 
> The VP has no role in that




Show me the article in the Constitution that prevents the President of the Senate from calling for an audit.

Show me where Congress acted illegally in 1876 when they did the audit.

You fucking moron.


----------



## Lisa558 (Feb 17, 2022)

dudmuck said:


> the only "fraud" exists in right win media lies.
> 
> And Rudy's fake electors.


The biggest fraud was perpetrated by the four-year lies of the leftist media.

And you’re proud of what your side did? Look at how the demented old man is bringing down our country!


----------



## JimH52 (Feb 17, 2022)

Lisa558 said:


> Who would declare it null and void? Its just a delay to have our day in court, which was denied.
> 
> It’s frightening that you think it is OK to block Republican observers from seeing what was going on; halting the count in the middle of the night in five swing states, simultaneously, only to start up again with the results reversed; go around and harvest ballots from people so unengaged or uninformed that they didn’t even bother to vote; and on on and on.
> 
> Even now, when you know that Hillary paid to spy on the Trump campaign and came up with a Russia conspiracy hoax, you still are so determined to block - or at least refuse to explore - whom the people really wanted for president. To Dems and Marxists, the ends justify the means.


You had your day in court over 60 times and YOU LOST.  *Get over it!*


----------



## jbrownson0831 (Feb 17, 2022)

JimH52 said:


> This entire argument is just stupid.  trump was asserting that ONE MAN could overturn the vote of a majority of Americans.  This is right out  of the Mafia handbook.


Nope....only you are asserting this, the sane world knows better.


----------



## Lisa558 (Feb 17, 2022)

JimH52 said:


> This entire argument is just stupid.  trump was asserting that ONE MAN could overturn the vote of a majority of Americans.  This is right out  of the Mafia handbook.


One man has the power to delay certification until the irregularities - like not allowing Republican observers to observe - could be explored in a court of law.


----------



## jbrownson0831 (Feb 17, 2022)

JimH52 said:


> You had your day in court over 60 times and YOU LOST.  *Get over it!*


Over time perhaps non Dimmer judges will actually AUDIT ballots to show their illegal and forged nature.  No hurry.


----------



## Lisa558 (Feb 17, 2022)

JimH52 said:


> You had your day in court over 60 times and YOU LOST.  *Get over it!*


Get over the fact that you installed a fraudulent, demented old man who is weakening our country, intentionally? The idiot is bringing in millions of illegals, secretly flying them around the country, in violation of #42, during a panedemic.

You should be ashamed of yourself.


----------



## Lesh (Feb 17, 2022)

Flash said:


> Show me the article in the Constitution that prevents the President of the Senate from calling for an audit.
> 
> Show me where Congress acted illegally in 1876 when they did the audit.
> 
> You fucking moron.


Art II Sec 1 Cl 3

The Electors shall meet in their respective States, and vote by Ballot for two Persons, of whom one at least shall not be an Inhabitant of the same State with themselves. And they shall make a List of all the Persons voted for, and of the Number of Votes for each; which List they shall sign and certify, and transmit sealed to the Seat of the Government of the United States*, directed to the President of the Senate. The President of the Senate shall, in the Presence of the Senate and House of Representatives, open all the Certificates, and the Votes shall then be counted.* The Person having the greatest Number of Votes shall be the President, if such Number be a Majority of the whole Number of Electors appointed; and if there be more than one who have such Majority, and have an equal Number of Votes, then the House of Representatives shall immediately chuse by Ballot one of them for President; and if no Person have a Majority, then from the five highest on the List the said House shall in like Manner chuse the President. But in chusing the President, the Votes shall be taken by States, the Representation from each State having one Vote; A quorum for this Purpose shall consist of a Member or Members from two thirds of the States, and a Majority of all the States shall be necessary to a Choice. In every Case, after the Choice of the President, the Person having the greatest Number of Votes of the Electors shall be the Vice President. But if there should remain two or more who have equal Votes, the Senate shall chuse from them by Ballot the Vice President.

The VP is the President of the Senate

Nothing about anything other than opening and counting


----------



## Flash (Feb 17, 2022)

Lesh said:


> Art II Sec 1 Cl 3
> 
> The Electors shall meet in their respective States, and vote by Ballot for two Persons, of whom one at least shall not be an Inhabitant of the same State with themselves. And they shall make a List of all the Persons voted for, and of the Number of Votes for each; which List they shall sign and certify, and transmit sealed to the Seat of the Government of the United States*, directed to the President of the Senate. The President of the Senate shall, in the Presence of the Senate and House of Representatives, open all the Certificates, and the Votes shall then be counted.* The Person having the greatest Number of Votes shall be the President, if such Number be a Majority of the whole Number of Electors appointed; and if there be more than one who have such Majority, and have an equal Number of Votes, then the House of Representatives shall immediately chuse by Ballot one of them for President; and if no Person have a Majority, then from the five highest on the List the said House shall in like Manner chuse the President. But in chusing the President, the Votes shall be taken by States, the Representation from each State having one Vote; A quorum for this Purpose shall consist of a Member or Members from two thirds of the States, and a Majority of all the States shall be necessary to a Choice. In every Case, after the Choice of the President, the Person having the greatest Number of Votes of the Electors shall be the Vice President. But if there should remain two or more who have equal Votes, the Senate shall chuse from them by Ballot the Vice President.
> 
> ...




Show me where the President of the Senate can't call for an audit you dumb fuck.  Like was done in 1876.


----------



## Papageorgio (Feb 17, 2022)

JimH52 said:


> This entire argument is just stupid.  trump was asserting that ONE MAN could overturn the vote of a majority of Americans.  This is right out  of the Mafia handbook.


No it isn’t, you are a drama queen.


----------



## Lesh (Feb 17, 2022)

Flash said:


> Show me where the President of the Senate can't call for an audit you dumb fuck.  Like was done in 1876.


That power is NOT granted in the Constitution

It doesn't say "And the President of the Senate cannot burn the ballots if he so chooses"...but we all understand that he can't


----------



## Lesh (Feb 17, 2022)

Flash said:


> Show me where the President of the Senate can't call for an audit you dumb fuck.  Like was done in 1876.


1876

 After a first count of votes, Tilden had won 184 electoral votes to Hayes's 165, *with 20 votes from four states unresolved:

There were NO "unresolved" slates of electors in the 2020 election. All were certified*


----------



## JLW (Feb 17, 2022)

Lesh said:


> 1876
> 
> After a first count of votes, Tilden had won 184 electoral votes to Hayes's 165, *with 20 votes from four states unresolved:
> 
> There were NO "unresolved" slates of electors in the 2020 election. All were certified*


There were huge differences between the election of 1876 and 2022. For once thing all the states had certified their votes in 2022, and that is only for starters. Only an ignoramus would be unable to distinguish the differences between the two.  There are some posters on this board with a terminal condition known as the  Dunning-Kroger effect.


----------



## colfax_m (Feb 17, 2022)

Lisa558 said:


> Who would declare it null and void? Its just a delay to have our day in court, which was denied.
> 
> It’s frightening that you think it is OK to block Republican observers from seeing what was going on; halting the count in the middle of the night in five swing states, simultaneously, only to start up again with the results reversed; go around and harvest ballots from people so unengaged or uninformed that they didn’t even bother to vote; and on on and on.
> 
> Even now, when you know that Hillary paid to spy on the Trump campaign and came up with a Russia conspiracy hoax, you still are so determined to block - or at least refuse to explore - whom the people really wanted for president. To Dems and Marxists, the ends justify the means.


The Eastman memo indicates that Pence would declare it null and void.

Republican observers were not blocked. This is misinformation. 
Counting was shut down in the middle of the night so, get this, people could go to sleep. The results were not “reversed”. There were no results until all the ballots were counted. This is misinformation.  

There was chatter about delaying the counting of electoral votes but it wasn’t for any court cases. Trump had his day in court. He had many days in court. He lost basically every time. No, they had all but abandoned the judicial route. What Trump was also attempting to do was have Republican state legislatures throw out the votes of the people because of alleged “irregularities” which is really a distinction without a difference.


----------



## toobfreak (Feb 17, 2022)

JimH52 said:


> 72% agree that Pence had no right to overturn 2020 election​In other words...72% say trump is a Liar.



And of that 72, 71% of them don't know shit about the law.  Much more important we be focused now on the stuttering fuck disaster leading this country into ruin.


----------



## Lesh (Feb 17, 2022)

JLW said:


> Dunning-Kroger


Yup..see above for example


----------



## Flash (Feb 17, 2022)

Lesh said:


> That power is NOT granted in the Constitution
> 
> It doesn't say "And the President of the Senate cannot burn the ballots if he so chooses"...but we all understand that he can't




You haven't shown jackshit you stupid uneducated Moon Bat.

Congress has a precedence for doing an audit and one should have done in the 2020 election due to the overwhelming evidence of fraud by the Democrat filth.

An election where the Democrat filth used the scam of unverified mail in and harvest ballots, counted by Democrats, in Democrat controlled swing districts.

An election where the Democrats stopped counting ballots when Trump was ahead and resumed hours later with thousands of ballots only marked for Potatohead.

An election where Republican  observers were prevented from observing the Democrat counting.

An election where lax Democrat laws allowed the Illegal filth to illegally vote without consequences.

All Pence had to do to legitimize the election giving the overwhelming evidence of fraud was to order a Federal audit.

But he didn't and he will always go down in history as being a traitor to his country just like Potatohead will always be an illegitimate President.


----------



## colfax_m (Feb 17, 2022)

toobfreak said:


> And of that 72, 71% of them don't know shit about the law. Much more important we be focused now on the stuttering fuck disaster leading this country into ruin.


It’s a guarantee that the people who do think Pence could overturn the election don’t know shit about the law and that would include the last president.


----------



## BlindBoo (Feb 17, 2022)

Lisa558 said:


> Its just a delay to have our day in court, which was denied.


Your side had their day in court and lost.


Lisa558 said:


> One man has the power to delay certification until the irregularities


All the States had certified their votes as valid and accurate.  Accusation by some state law makers (not the legislatures) and baseless allegations does not count.


Flash said:


> Show me where the President of the Senate can't call for an audit you dumb fuck. Like was done in 1876


There were no competing state governments in 2020 like there was in 1876 that caused that crisis.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 17, 2022)

BlindBoo said:


> Your side had their day in court and lost.
> 
> All the States had certified their votes as valid and accurate.  Accusation by some state law makers (not the legislatures) and baseless allegations does not count.
> 
> There were no competing state governments in 2020 like there was in 1876 that caused that crisis.


*Accusation by some state law makers (not the legislatures)*
Legislatures and their members are the law makers. Could you make a bigger fool of yourself?

Of course you can.


----------



## BlindBoo (Feb 17, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> *Accusation by some state law makers (not the legislatures)*
> Legislatures and their members are the law makers. Could you make a bigger fool of yourself?
> 
> Of course you can.


Some of them are, like you, pretty wacky and stupid in what they believe.  See a few like minded nutobs, like you, can't just get together and make proclamations for the entire legislature.

Let me put it this way.  As legislators they have certain powers and privilege's, but the legislature, they can pass bills and make resolution and it be binding.  Whereas individually they still have their opinions which are not binding.

Does that help clear things up?


----------



## Aldo Raine (Feb 17, 2022)

JimH52 said:


> These people are wallowing in trump's feces....



And loving every bit of it!!!!
MAGA


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Feb 17, 2022)

Flash said:


> Show me where the President of the Senate can't call for an audit you dumb fuck.  Like was done in 1876.


Audit on what grounds? Each state certified their elections and their electors voted accordingly.


----------



## lennypartiv (Feb 17, 2022)

JimH52 said:


> 72% agree that Pence had no right to overturn 2020 election​.


It wouldn't have been overturning an election, it would have been righting a wrong.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 17, 2022)

BlindBoo said:


> Some of them are, like you, pretty wacky and stupid in what they believe.  See a few like minded nutobs, like you, can't just get together and make proclamations for the entire legislature.
> 
> Let me put it this way.  As legislators they have certain powers and privilege's, but the legislature, they can pass bills and make resolution and it be binding.  Whereas individually they still have their opinions which are not binding.
> 
> Does that help clear things up?


The same legislatures that never legalized drop boxes? The legislatures that let the SOS make bargains? Some members of those legislatures are pointing those things out. Does that clear things up?


----------



## Papageorgio (Feb 17, 2022)

JimH52 said:


> These people are wallowing in trump's feces....


You seem to be wallowing in it as well. Tough to play with the hogs and not get the crap on you as well.


----------



## BlindBoo (Feb 17, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> The same legislatures that never legalized drop boxes? The legislatures that let the SOS make bargains? Some members of those legislatures are pointing those things out. Does that clear things up?



There was never anything to clear up on my end,  It's always been clear you don't really know what you're talking about half the time, and for the other half, what you think you know is wrong.


----------



## BWK (Feb 17, 2022)

lennypartiv said:


> It wouldn't have been overturning an election, it would have been righting a wrong.


Without evidence of course. Which makes it just fantasy. 

It's a shame that so many on the Trump side hate this country. If they really cared, they wouldn't continue with the big lie.


----------



## BWK (Feb 17, 2022)

Flash said:


> Show me the article in the Constitution that prevents the President of the Senate from calling for an audit.
> 
> Show me where Congress acted illegally in 1876 when they did the audit.
> 
> You fucking moron.


Using fake electors was the scheme by the Trump administration. That's not calling for an audit.


----------



## BWK (Feb 17, 2022)

Flash said:


> You haven't shown jackshit you stupid uneducated Moon Bat.
> 
> Congress has a precedence for doing an audit and one should have done in the 2020 election due to the overwhelming evidence of fraud by the Democrat filth.
> 
> ...


If Pence had called for the election count to be stalled, it would have been at the behest of fake electors, using fake documents, with fake signatures.


----------



## BWK (Feb 17, 2022)

Flash said:


> Show me where the President of the Senate can't call for an audit you dumb fuck.  Like was done in 1876.


How are you going to call for an audit with fake electors?


----------



## BWK (Feb 17, 2022)

Lisa558 said:


> Get over the fact that you installed a fraudulent, demented old man who is weakening our country, intentionally? The idiot is bringing in millions of illegals, secretly flying them around the country, in violation of #42, during a panedemic.
> 
> You should be ashamed of yourself.


You cannot prove anything you said. Simply put, you are a pathetic liar. And there is nothing worse than a pos liar like you.


----------



## BWK (Feb 17, 2022)

jbrownson0831 said:


> Over time perhaps non Dimmer judges will actually AUDIT ballots to show their illegal and forged nature.  No hurry.


60 Republican judges dismissed your claims.


----------



## BWK (Feb 17, 2022)

Lisa558 said:


> The biggest fraud was perpetrated by the four-year lies of the leftist media.
> 
> And you’re proud of what your side did? Look at how the demented old man is bringing down our country!


Nothing like a liar, calling others liars, when the one doing the accusing cannot prove the lies. You are the worst.


----------



## BWK (Feb 17, 2022)

Flash said:


> His duty on that day was to order an audit of the disputed Democrat controlled swing districts.
> 
> You know, like the districts where Trump was ahead and the Democrats shut down counting and reopened hours later with hundred of thousands ballots with nothing checked expect Joe Potatohead.
> 
> ...


Shit like that is legal. Try again.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 17, 2022)

BWK said:


> Without evidence of course. Which makes it just fantasy.
> 
> It's a shame that so many on the Trump side hate this country. If they really cared, they wouldn't continue with the big lie.











						Here is the Evidence
					

Crowdsourcing evidence for journalists.



					hereistheevidence.com


----------



## dudmuck (Feb 17, 2022)

Lisa558 said:


> The biggest fraud was perpetrated by the four-year lies of the leftist media.
> 
> And you’re proud of what your side did? Look at how the demented old man is bringing down our country!








keep on lying


----------



## JimH52 (Feb 18, 2022)

Lisa558 said:


> One man has the power to delay certification until the irregularities - like not allowing Republican observers to observe - could be explored in a court of law.


It was explored in court and the clown team lost...next?


----------



## JimH52 (Feb 18, 2022)

Aldo Raine said:


> And loving every bit of it!!!!
> MAGA


Cause when they stand up, they smell like the Liar in Chief.


----------



## BWK (Feb 18, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Here is the Evidence
> 
> 
> Crowdsourcing evidence for journalists.
> ...


"Twitter?"       🤪    😂  Social media? So that's what you've been reduced to. Son, you need to call the medic.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 18, 2022)

BWK said:


> "Twitter?"       🤪    😂  Social media? So that's what you've been reduced to. Son, you need to call the medic.


You are the one who has been reduced to a very stupid anti-American parrot. It will be catching up to you shortly.


----------



## BWK (Feb 18, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> You are the one who has been reduced to a very stupid anti-American parrot. It will be catching up to you shortly.


Right, all I have to do is get on social media, and I'm toast.        🤪    😂


----------



## lennypartiv (Feb 18, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> You are the one who has been reduced to a very stupid anti-American parrot.


I remember the "AMERICA, LOVE IT OR LEAVE IT" bumper stickers.  I wish the anti-American liberals would leave.


----------



## rightnow909 (Feb 18, 2022)

task0778 said:


> To be honest, I think whatever Pence thought about the election results is immaterial.  First of all, I highly doubt that one man, even the VPOTUS has the power to overturn the election results of any election.  It better not be possible, otherwise we could be living in a future dictatorship.


didn't read  all this bc stopped by... i dunno... truth and stuff

Most Americans do not know how elections are lawfully supposed to be done... which is how the Ds can hoodwink them by.. well, let's see... such a long list  but let's just say, they stole the election because... they could... bc again, most Americans are just not up to speed on how elections are supposed to be run, namely they are to be run according to the Constitution, but in 2020 were NOT. 

State legislatures are the ones who set the rules for voting. They were shoved out of the process in many states... a lot of illegal things were done besides that... 

and Pence could have questioned the electors. Why he didn't is beyond me... 

(and no, I am not an expert on how elections are supposed to be run, but I do know the basics and we had a very anti-Constitutional process 2020)


----------



## task0778 (Feb 18, 2022)

rightnow909 said:


> and Pence could have questioned the electors. Why he didn't is beyond me...


Why would he do that?  To what end?  Where's the gain, for the country as a whole?  If he believed (as I do and many others) that he did not have the authority to dismiss or overturn the results of that election, then at that point it was a done deal and in his mind there's no point in dragging that situation out any further.


----------



## Zincwarrior (Feb 18, 2022)

FJB said:


> Although I've grown tired of talking about the 2020 election for the most part, I have a real difficult time believing that Pence didn't have any power to say anything about it if he truly disagreed with the results.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Consult the Constitution and relevant legislation. Remember, originally the VP could be from another party.


----------



## Zincwarrior (Feb 18, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> VP Harris has more power than the President
> She can overturn an election


According to Trump.


----------



## rightnow909 (Feb 18, 2022)

task0778 said:


> Why would he do that?  To what end?  Where's the gain, for the country as a whole?  If he believed (as I do and many others) that he did not have the authority to dismiss or overturn the results of that election, then at that point it was a done deal and in his mind there's no point in dragging that situation out any further.


he could have done that. I do know that much about election laws.

and you just defend him because "it's my party, right or wrong" thinking


----------



## task0778 (Feb 18, 2022)

rightnow909 said:


> he could have done that. I do know that much about election laws.
> 
> and you just defend him because "it's my party, right or wrong" thinking



I am firmly a person of the Right.  I defend Pence because I believe he did the right thing, meaning the legal and responsible thing. 

Know this:  I voted for Trump in 2016, and again in 2020, and if he is the GOP nominee I will vote for him in 2024.  Maybe the 2020 election was stolen, but to date NOTHING has been proved.  And in any case, I do not believe Pence could have done anything about it.   Consider:

_Since 1887, 3 U.S.C. 15 (Electoral Count Act) has set the method for objections by Members of Congress to electoral votes. During the Joint Session, lawmakers may object to individual electoral votes or to state returns as a whole. *An objection must be declared in writing and signed by at least one Representative and one Senator.* In the case of an objection, the Joint Session recesses and each chamber considers the objection separately for no more than two hours; each Member may speak for five minutes or less. After each house votes on whether to accept the objection, the Joint Session reconvenes and both chambers disclose their decisions. If both chambers agree to the objection, the electoral votes in question are not counted. If either chamber opposes the objection, the votes are counted.

Objections to the Electoral College votes were recorded in 1969, 2005, and 2021. In all cases, the House and Senate rejected the objections and the votes in question were counted.









						Electoral College Fast Facts | US House of Representatives: History, Art & Archives
					

Established in Article II, Section 1 of the U.S. Constitution, the Electoral College is the formal body which elects the President and Vice President of the United States. Each state has as many "electors" in the Electoral College as it has Representatives and Senators in the United States...




					history.house.gov
				



_
NOTE:   The VP is neither a Representative nor a Senator.  Ergo, he cannot object to anything.


_A vote of both the majority of the House and Senate is needed to throw out a state's slate of electors.
After the debate _[for each objection],_ the House and Senate will both vote on whether to accept that state's electors.

It's a roll call vote that will document how each lawmaker stands on each state's electors.

It takes both the House and Senate to reject a state’s electoral votes. If that happens, the electoral slate just disappears. It would be as though Arizona never voted. _









						Electoral College objections in Congress: What to know
					

The House and Senate will convene at 1 p.m. Wednesday for a joint session of Congress to certify President-elect Joe Biden's electoral win, and a group of GOP lawmakers intends to raise objections to the results.




					www.foxnews.com
				





NOTE:  I do not believe the VP has a vote on any objection either.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 19, 2022)

Zincwarrior said:


> According to Trump.



What will Trump do if he wins the election and Harris overturns  the EVs in Florida and Texas?

Will he admit he lied and claim she doesn’t have the power?


----------



## surada (Feb 19, 2022)

JimH52 said:


> Mike Pence Is Coming Out Ahead Of Donald Trump In A Surprising New Poll - The List
> 
> 
> Here's what Mike Pence had to say.
> ...


 Trump is in trouble.








						Trump can be sued for role in January 6 attack on Capitol, federal judge rules
					

The judge also threw out legal claims against Donald Trump Jr. and former Trump personal lawyer Rudy Giuliani.




					www.cbsnews.com


----------



## BWK (Feb 22, 2022)

surada said:


> Trump is in trouble.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trump will be indicted for seditious conspiracy, obstruction of the duly elected president with fake elector schemes, and multiple civil and criminal financial crimes.


----------



## JimH52 (Feb 22, 2022)

BWK said:


> Trump will be indicted for seditious conspiracy, obstruction of the duly elected president with fake elector schemes, and multiple civil and criminal financial crimes.


If he isn't...he will try to destroy our electoral system again.  He will never admit he lost in 2020...or if he loses in the future.  He is an inconsolable eight-year-old brat.


----------



## Aldo Raine (Feb 22, 2022)

BWK said:


> Trump will be indicted for seditious conspiracy, obstruction of the duly elected president with fake elector schemes, and multiple civil and criminal financial crimes.



Nope unfortunately he will not be.  That is the way it is with the powerful and elites!
MAGA


----------



## lennypartiv (Feb 22, 2022)

BlindBoo said:


> There was never anything to clear up on my end,


Sure there is, that's why Americans are demanding audits.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 22, 2022)

lennypartiv said:


> Sure there is, that's why Americans are demanding audits.



Crybaby Loser Republicans are demanding audits


----------



## BWK (Feb 22, 2022)

JimH52 said:


> If he isn't...he will try to destroy our electoral system again.  He will never admit he lost in 2020...or if he loses in the future.  He is an inconsolable eight-year-old brat.


Translation: A nut case.


----------



## BWK (Feb 22, 2022)

lennypartiv said:


> Sure there is, that's why Americans are demanding audits.


Based on what, non-existing evidence?


----------



## BWK (Feb 22, 2022)

JimH52 said:


> If he isn't...he will try to destroy our electoral system again.  He will never admit he lost in 2020...or if he loses in the future.  He is an inconsolable eight-year-old brat.


If he isn't, we no longer have a justice system.


----------



## BlindBoo (Feb 22, 2022)

lennypartiv said:


> Sure there is, that's why Americans are demanding audits.


All 50 states certified their elections.  Whining about the the loss and not taking the American tradition of concession and call for unity should cause the Neo-GOP to lose Big Time.  But then again the GOP should have helped remove the POS when he got caught trying to strong arm the Ukrainian President into Attacking Joe Biden and the DNC.


----------



## JimH52 (Feb 22, 2022)

BWK said:


> Based on what, non-existing evidence?


Americans are not demanding audits.  trump cult members are....cause they are Un-American.


----------



## JimH52 (Feb 22, 2022)

BlindBoo said:


> All 50 states certified their elections.  Whining about the the loss and not taking the American tradition of concession and call for unity should cause the Neo-GOP to lose Big Time.  But then again the GOP should have helped remove the POS when he got caught trying to strong arm the Ukrainian President into Attacking Joe Biden and the DNC.


The man is a Cancer on the nation.  He is determined to destroy our democracy and replace it with a Putin style autocracy.


----------



## lennypartiv (Feb 22, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Crybaby Loser Republicans are demanding audits


Another liberal Democrat afraid of what audits would uncover.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 22, 2022)

lennypartiv said:


> Another liberal Democrat afraid of what audits would uncover.


Lets see…

What did the audits uncover?
That Biden won by a larger margin than we thought


----------



## JimH52 (Feb 22, 2022)

lennypartiv said:


> Another liberal Democrat afraid of what audits would uncover.


There have been audits on top of audits.  Get over it!  trump lost Bigly!


----------



## BWK (Feb 22, 2022)

lennypartiv said:


> Another liberal Democrat afraid of what audits would uncover.


They already uncovered zilch.


----------



## para bellum (Feb 23, 2022)

task0778 said:


> I am firmly a person of the Right.  I defend Pence because I believe he did the right thing, meaning the legal and responsible thing.
> 
> Know this:  I voted for Trump in 2016, and again in 2020, and if he is the GOP nominee I will vote for him in 2024.  Maybe the 2020 election was stolen, but to date NOTHING has been proved.  And in any case, I do not believe Pence could have done anything about it.   Consider:
> 
> 👍👍👍


^^^ This. The VP does not have the authority under the law or the Constitution to decide which electors he wants to accept and which ones he wants to reject. All of the deadlines and safe harbor dates are there for reasons, you have to follow the law and that's what Pence did.

Gore had to accept Bush's electors, Biden had to accept Trump's, and Pence had to accept Biden's.

The alternate electors were sent prior to December 14. That's proper under the law. At the time there were still challenges pending in State courts. If a State court had overturned their election before January 6, Pence could have acted. NIxon did it gracefully in 1960, by asking for unanimous consent to reject his own certified electors from Hawaii and count JFK's instead.

The courts made it clear that they don't want to hear election challenges, at least from republicans. It's up to State Legislatures to address the problems. The time between the elections and certification dates is so short, and it gets consumed in long, drawn-out counts and recounts, so by the time a winner is declared, there is no time to investigate any fraud or problems, or put together a court case. And the judge says you didn't file in a timely manner, or some other technical legal reason, and you don't get a hearing.

Another member mentioned some pages back that no one had actually listed any of the anomalies in this election, and oh man- there are a lot. Both statistical improbabilities, and also some major contradictions of general conventional wisdom about US elections, post civil-war. I'm not going to try to post it now, but maybe when I get some time I will make up a list of some of the most topsy-turvy ones.

I'm not talking about mathematical self-licking ice cream cones, or fake china hacking narratives. Just some extremely improbable "suspend all disbelief" kinds of things that you have to accept if you believe Slo-Joe got 81 million votes...


----------



## Lisa558 (Feb 23, 2022)

Leftists continue to claim there were no anomalies, but man….were there ever. And they were almost all related to the sweeping mail-in ballot allowance due to COVID.

1) Five swing states, where Trump was comfortably ahead, all called a halt to the count - simultaneously - and with ridiculous excuses. (The counters were tired, a toilet was leaking, etc.)

2) Statistically abnormal vote counts, where 90% of late arriving ballots - sometimes close to 100% - were Biden over Trump.

3) An allowance to count ballots way past election day, allowing time to collect Biden ballots after knowing how many they needed.

4) Failure to match signatures.

5) A historically low percentage of rejected ballots.

There are more:









						Nine peculiarities about the 2020 election
					

The following peculiarities also lack compelling explanations: (via Spectator USA)




					www.tullahomanews.com


----------



## Lisa558 (Feb 23, 2022)

JimH52 said:


> Americans are not demanding audits.  trump cult members are....cause they are Un-American.


Instead of demanding audits, should we have done what Democrats dId when they lost an election: spy on the current president, getting agencies involved, create an elaborate conspiracy hoax over treason, and spend two years and tens of millions of dollars investigating the president over a big nothing created by the losing candidate out of revenge?

Excuuuuuse me, but leftists have no standing to complain about “Trump cult members whining” compared to what they did to Trump when THEY lost.


----------



## JimH52 (Feb 23, 2022)

Lisa558 said:


> Leftists continue to claim there were no anomalies, but man….were there ever. And they were almost all related to the sweeping mail-in ballot allowance due to COVID.
> 
> 1) Five swing states, where Trump was comfortably ahead, all called a halt to the count - simultaneously - and with ridiculous excuses. (The counters were tired, a toilet was leaking, etc.)
> 
> ...


ALL BULL SH*T!


----------



## Lisa558 (Feb 23, 2022)

JimH52 said:


> ALL BULL SH*T!


Well-articulated response to the very true points. Good job.


----------



## lennypartiv (Feb 23, 2022)

para bellum said:


> ^^^ This. The VP does not have the authority under the law or the Constitution to decide which electors he wants to accept and which ones he wants to reject. All of the deadlines and safe harbor dates are there for reasons, you have to follow the law and that's what Pence did.


So our elected officials are supposed to ignore voter fraud?


----------



## task0778 (Feb 23, 2022)

lennypartiv said:


> So our elected officials are supposed to ignore voter fraud?



NO.  In most states, our elected officials are not ignoring voter fraud at all.  They are passing or have passed legislation in an attempt to curb fraud, BUT - once a state certifies their elections to be legal, that's it.  I for one cannot allow the federal gov't to step in and deny any state's election results, and certainly not just one person who has a vested interest in keeping his job.


----------



## BWK (Feb 23, 2022)

Lisa558 said:


> Instead of demanding audits, should we have done what Democrats dId when they lost an election: spy on the current president, getting agencies involved, create an elaborate conspiracy hoax over treason, and spend two years and tens of millions of dollars investigating the president over a big nothing created by the losing candidate out of revenge?
> 
> Excuuuuuse me, but leftists have no standing to complain about “Trump cult members whining” compared to what they did to Trump when THEY lost.


That's a lie. It was debunked. Try and keep up.


----------



## BWK (Feb 23, 2022)

Lisa558 said:


> Well-articulated response to the very true points. Good job.


No they weren't. What you posted were all lies.


----------



## BWK (Feb 23, 2022)

lennypartiv said:


> So our elected officials are supposed to ignore voter fraud?


What voter fraud?


----------



## JimH52 (Feb 23, 2022)

Lisa558 said:


> Leftists continue to claim there were no anomalies, but man….were there ever. And they were almost all related to the sweeping mail-in ballot allowance due to COVID.
> 
> 1) Five swing states, where Trump was comfortably ahead, all called a halt to the count - simultaneously - and with ridiculous excuses. (The counters were tired, a toilet was leaking, etc.)
> 
> ...


You Lie!









						PolitiFact - Battleground states did not ‘stop counting’ votes on election night when Trump was ahead
					

A winner of the presidential election wasn’t declared on Nov. 3, because several states that looked favorable for Presid




					www.politifact.com
				












						Fact check: Georgia rejected ballots did not go from 4% to “almost zero” in 2020
					

Update Dec. 7, 2020: Adding paragraphs 10, 11 and 12 to include a clearer explanation and distinction between total rejected ballots and ballots rejected only because of signature-related issues.




					www.reuters.com
				












						FACT CHECK: Trump Falsely Claims That Votes Shouldn't Be Counted After Election Day
					

"I think it's terrible when we can't know the results of an election the night of the election in a modern-day age of computers," Trump said. But the vote totals are never fully counted the same day.




					www.npr.org
				




That is just three of the Fact Checked links that show you are a liar.  I could refute more, but it should be obvious by now that you are just another MAGA Liar.


----------



## lennypartiv (Feb 23, 2022)

BWK said:


> What voter fraud?


Watch the video.


----------



## JimH52 (Feb 23, 2022)

lennypartiv said:


> Watch the video.


Just another whiny, butt hurt, MAGA.  I have never seen such a useless group of liars and thieves.  All because a former president could not admit that he lost re-election.









						William Barr: no evidence of voter fraud that would change election outcome
					

Attorney general’s comments come despite Trump’s repeated claims election was stolen and his refusal to concede to Joe Biden




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## lennypartiv (Feb 23, 2022)

---The Evidence Is So Damning---









						Anticipation Grows as Trump Says D'Souza's Election Fraud Movie 'Exposes the Lies' of 2020 Election
					

Former President Donald Trump touted the release of a trailer for conservative filmmaker Dinesh D'Souza's latest project, '2,000 Mules.'




					www.westernjournal.com


----------



## JimH52 (Feb 23, 2022)

lennypartiv said:


> ---The Evidence Is So Damning---
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now a movie?  That is hilarious!


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Feb 23, 2022)

lennypartiv said:


> So our elected officials are supposed to ignore voter fraud?


No. Just ignore your baseless claims of voter fraud.


----------



## BWK (Feb 23, 2022)

lennypartiv said:


> ---The Evidence Is So Damning---
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your brain is a vegetable. No kidding. Trump asked Raffensberger to get him 11,780 votes. Not find some that were lost. Invent 11,780 votes. That would have been voter fraud to try overturn an election. Trump failed.


----------



## Lisa558 (Feb 23, 2022)

JimH52 said:


> You Lie!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The leftist news sources. Their lies are the reason gullible Americans got fooled into thinking Biden was a better option than Trump. Now we’re on the cusp of war, due to Biden’s weakness and his empowering Putin…..we have millions of illegals swarming in…..inflation is at a 40-year-high…..and the worst is yet to come.


----------



## JimH52 (Feb 23, 2022)

Lisa558 said:


> The leftist news sources. Their lies are the reason gullible Americans got fooled into thinking Biden was a better option than Trump. Now we’re on the cusp of war, due to Biden’s weakness and his empowering Putin…..we have millions of illegals swarming in…..inflation is at a 40-year-high…..and the worst is yet to come.


Facts are Facts...yo don't like it move to Moscow.  Putin will welcome you with a glass of radioactive drink.


----------



## JimH52 (Feb 23, 2022)

BWK said:


> Your brain is a vegetable. No kidding. Trump asked Raffensberger to get him 11,780 votes. Not find some that were lost. Invent 11,780 votes. That would have been voter fraud to try overturn an election. Trump failed.


Georgia needs to indict the POS.


----------



## Lisa558 (Feb 23, 2022)

JimH52 said:


> Facts are Facts...yo don't like it move to Moscow.  Putin will welcome you with a glass of radioactive drink.


Another nothing retort because you can’t argue the facts. All you obnoxious leftists have are meaningless responses.


----------



## lennypartiv (Feb 23, 2022)

BWK said:


> Your brain is a vegetable. No kidding. Trump asked Raffensberger to get him 11,780 votes. Not find some that were lost. Invent 11,780 votes. That would have been voter fraud to try overturn an election. Trump failed.


Georgia is a red state.  Obviously the only way Biden won was voter fraud.  Trump was only asking Georgia's Secretary of State to right a wrong.


----------



## BWK (Feb 23, 2022)

Lisa558 said:


> The leftist news sources. Their lies are the reason gullible Americans got fooled into thinking Biden was a better option than Trump. Now we’re on the cusp of war, due to Biden’s weakness and his empowering Putin…..we have millions of illegals swarming in…..inflation is at a 40-year-high…..and the worst is yet to come.


Biden's weakness? Don't make me puke. Trump idolizes that murdering thug, Biden doesn't. If Trump could, he'd give him the keys to the WH. Trump is a cowardly pos.


----------



## BWK (Feb 23, 2022)

lennypartiv said:


> Georgia is a red state.  Obviously the only way Biden won was voter fraud.  Trump was only asking Georgia's Secretary of State to right a wrong.


Damn, a more pitiful argument you won't find. Do you know how many minorities live in Georgia, and Atlanta? I do. I lived there.


----------



## BWK (Feb 23, 2022)

Lisa558 said:


> Another nothing retort because you can’t argue the facts. All you obnoxious leftists have are meaningless responses.


HUh? JimH52 presents facts, and you fail to produce any countering facts, but his are wrong?   Do you have any idea what an idiot that makes of you?


----------



## BWK (Feb 23, 2022)

JimH52 said:


> Georgia needs to indict the POS.


I think they will. I mean, it's slam dunk evidence for everyone to see. I'm like, what's not to indict about that? What he did was 180 degrees opposite of what any candidate should have done. He literally, out in the open, tried to hijack this legal election, away from the majority of voters. The brazen disregard for the law and the process should blow anyone's mind. We are at an inflection point. To not prosecute, tells the country that elections and the law have zero meaning. It opens the flood gates for corruption, the likes of which, our imaginations aren't good enough to comprehend.

Look at what is going on right now with the cultists 440 voter suppression bills. They are doing everything imaginable to try and tear this country down, over a legal election they lost.


----------



## lennypartiv (Feb 24, 2022)

BWK said:


> Damn, a more pitiful argument you won't find. Do you know how many minorities live in Georgia, and Atlanta? I do. I lived there.


Too many live there.  Hopefully the new law designed to stop voter fraud works there.


----------



## BWK (Feb 24, 2022)

lennypartiv said:


> Too many live there.  Hopefully the new law designed to stop voter fraud works there.


    Wow, you just admitted the reasons for the new voter suppression laws were racially motivated. Too many blacks, so let's invent some some non-existent voter fraud laws to keep minorities from voting.

Tell us, are there too many whites living there? What constitutes too many? Do all races have just as much of a right to live there as another race?

Also, "stop voter fraud?" In order for us to not call you out as a liar, please produce all this "voter fraud" you are talking about?


----------



## BWK (Feb 24, 2022)

lennypartiv said:


> Georgia is a red state.  Obviously the only way Biden won was voter fraud.  Trump was only asking Georgia's Secretary of State to right a wrong.


With this post, you are a proven liar.


----------



## lennypartiv (Feb 24, 2022)

BWK said:


> With this post, you are a proven liar.


Tucker Carlson showed the video.


----------



## JimH52 (Feb 24, 2022)

lennypartiv said:


> Tucker Carlson showed the video.


Carlson is a Treasonous Bast*rd


----------



## lennypartiv (Feb 24, 2022)

JimH52 said:


> Carlson is a Treasonous Bast*rd


Wanting to stop voter fraud is treasonous??


----------



## JimH52 (Feb 24, 2022)

lennypartiv said:


> Wanting to stop voter fraud is treasonous??


60+ court cases found nothing.  Just because you and the liar, trump say it...does not make it true.  trump has damaged this country as much as anyone or anything since the Civil War.  He seems to be intent on taking the country down with his lies.


----------



## lennypartiv (Feb 25, 2022)

surada said:


> Trump made it clear that he blames pence.


Because Pence ignored the voter fraud.


----------



## JimH52 (Feb 25, 2022)

lennypartiv said:


> Because Pence ignored the voter fraud.


Get over it.  Good grief, the world is seeing the greatest aggression in Europe by a modern day HItler and you are still whining about 2020 voter fraud lies.  GET OVER IT!


----------



## rightnow909 (Feb 25, 2022)

task0778 said:


> Why would he do that?  To what end?  Where's the gain, for the country as a whole?  r.


If you don't know  how  superior  Trump is  to bidim... and how superior  fair elections  are to unfair

I have nothing to say... 

looks totally hopeless


----------



## rightnow909 (Feb 25, 2022)

JimH52 said:


> Get over it.  Good grief, the world is seeing the greatest aggression in Europe by a modern day HItler and you are still whining about 2020 voter fraud lies.  GET OVER IT!


a Hitler at home is worse than one overseas

gee... youd think that would  go w/o saying...


----------



## rightnow909 (Feb 25, 2022)

lennypartiv said:


> Because Pence ignored the voter fraud.


just another rino

it is  laughable that he may run in 24

LOL

geez... talk about clueless. No Trump person will vote for him. And whoever runs needs the Trump vote as it were


----------



## rightnow909 (Feb 25, 2022)

task0778 said:


> I am firmly a person of the Right.  I defend Pence because I believe he did the right thing, meaning the legal and responsible thing.
> 
> Know this:  I voted for Trump in 2016, and again in 2020, and if he is the GOP nominee I will vote for him in 2024.  Maybe the 2020 election was stolen, but to date NOTHING has been proved.  And in any case, Ier.


this is all I've read of your post so far... no evidence?

Read the book called  Rigged by  Hemingway

then tell me there is no eviden

There is no evidence that most "courts" will view, that is all.

And some  places are now beginning to look @ the evidence... God knows why everything  has to move at a freaking snail's pace  but... that's the messed up world we live in



+


----------



## task0778 (Feb 25, 2022)

rightnow909 said:


> this is all I've read of your post so far... no evidence?
> 
> Read the book called  Rigged by  Hemingway
> 
> ...



Do you understand the difference between 'evidence' and 'proof'?  Do you believe that in 2024 when the democrats lose the presidential election that it will be perfectly okay for the democrats to gen up a truckload of evidence so that Kamala Harris all by herself can overturn the election results?  Even though NOTHING has been proved, and no judge anywhere has ruled that the democrat nominee in 2024 is the winner?  Do you think Harris should have the power to do that?



rightnow909 said:


> this is all I've read of your post so far... no evidence?
> 
> Read the book called  Rigged by  Hemingway
> 
> ...



There is nothing in the Constitution or in any federal law that gives the VP the power to do as you suggest.    If you read the entire post #170 it spells it out fairly plainly.  You can't just throw out the results of the election because you think the election was rigged.  You have to prove it, which so far has not been done, anywhere.


----------



## lennypartiv (Feb 26, 2022)

JimH52 said:


> you are still whining about 2020 voter fraud lies.


We should all still be upset the the voter fraud that happened in 2020.


----------



## BWK (Mar 8, 2022)

lennypartiv said:


> Because Pence ignored the voter fraud.


You can't ignore what isn't there.


----------



## BWK (Mar 8, 2022)

lennypartiv said:


> We should all still be upset the the voter fraud that happened in 2020.


But it never did. You are a liar.


----------



## lennypartiv (Mar 10, 2022)

BWK said:


> You can't ignore what isn't there.


You're ignoring the voter fraud video.


----------



## dudmuck (Mar 17, 2022)

lennypartiv said:


> Because Pence ignored the voter fraud.








Its not the VP's job to look at fraud.
Its the responsibility of the election certification board of each state.


----------



## rightnow909 (Mar 18, 2022)

wow... use a photo of vp that is likely 30 yrs old

sheez...

Liar, thy name is Democrat

or Dimcrap, whichever.. 


+


----------



## IamZ (Mar 18, 2022)

Pence is a traitor


----------



## toobfreak (Mar 18, 2022)

JimH52 said:


> the world is seeing the greatest aggression in Europe by a modern day HItler



Get over it.

And Putin isn't no where near being a Hitler.  Yet.


----------



## rightnow909 (Mar 18, 2022)

IamZ said:


> Pence is a traitor


that's  my thought

and that loser has the stupidity 

to consider running for president?

clueless...

but you know... I always have said... Nothing worse than a "former Catholic"

what a wimp... ditched the Catholic Church over a .... 

female


----------

